# First three neighbors?



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2010)

Who were your first three neighbors, in your very first town? You know, from the very first time you touched an animal crossing game?

My first three was Butch, Sally, and Jay in Wild World. All awesome guys B)


----------



## Poppygold (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't remember, it was so long ago lol, but I think it was Patty, Gaston and Bones.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 12, 2010)

I only remember Kiki, think I hated the others.


----------



## OJ. (Nov 12, 2010)

Nibbles, Bones, and Tipper


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2010)

Bob, Bunnie, and Bitty in GCN

Teddy, Pate, and PeeWee in WW

Biskit, Mac, and someone else in CF.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it was Yuka, Truffles, and Mint from AC for Gamecube. It was so long ago.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2010)

Daisy, Kody and Nan. After like 4 years there still there


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 12, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Who were your first three neighbors, in your very first town? You know, from the very first time you touched an animal crossing game?
> 
> My first three was Butch, Sally, and Jay in Wild World. All awesome guys B)


Penguin, Cat, and a Dog.

(Can't remember names, sorry xD)


----------



## williamd (Nov 12, 2010)

Pierce,Pudge,Benedict in CF


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 12, 2010)

Carmen, Jabbette, and Bud.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 12, 2010)

I just remember Lobo, Bones, and that pink pig.


----------



## tangy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Pate, Mathilda, and Caroline.
All moved away.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 14, 2010)

Murphy, Cheri and Quetzal.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 19, 2010)

Nate! Teddy! And that Lion guy.... The one who wears the king clothes xD


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2010)

Nan, Frobert, and Tangy. Drake was my 4th.


----------



## alex51299 (Nov 27, 2010)

Maple, Nibbles, and Prince in CF.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 27, 2010)

Pierce in GCN


----------



## flabbergasted (Nov 28, 2010)

Wolfgang, Angus, and Goldie in Wild World


----------



## starlightskies (Nov 28, 2010)

i think... u know what i cant remember.. but i think joey, pudge, and dotty in wild world


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 28, 2010)

Poppy, Pierce, and Elvis. I miss them so much ]:


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Nov 28, 2010)

In Wild World, it was: Teddy, Gabi, and Drake. That was way back in 2007.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

in wild world,    jerimiah, ( a frog)  mitzi( a cat) and moniqe( also a cat)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 3, 2012)

STOP BUMPING OLD THREADS!

Anyways, my 3 in WW were Mitzi, Egbert, and Bluebear.


----------



## SacredMaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

samson, opal, and tangy. animal crossing gc


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 10, 2012)

roald, moe and pudge.     i have roald and moe's pic!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> roald, moe and pudge.     i have roald and moe's pic!




Are you even aware that you bumped up a topic? In your previous post, you commented 2 YEARS before that one.

Wow. I don't want to be rude because your kinda new, but please do not bump threads.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Are you even aware that you bumped up a topic? In your previous post, you commented 2 YEARS before that one.
> 
> Wow. I don't want to be rude because your kinda new, but please do not bump threads.



No need to be rude. New members need some time to figure out the layout of how these forums work. Just try to be patient and report bumped threads.

Closin' da thread naow


----------

